# Do you mind If I ...



## mirind4

Dag!

I would like to have one more question for today, then I go to sleep!
Situation:
I am in a shared kitchen in a dormitory. Unfortunately I do not have pan, but I see one on the table. The pan belongs to a person who is sitting at the table. I would like to ask him/her: Do you mind if I use it?
What I want here is the expression for: Do you mind if I ...

Dank je wel!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Well, although you can perfectly say something equivalent to "do you mind if I ..." in Dutch, it is much less common than in English and it is rather formal.

"Hebt u er iets op tegen dat ik ...".

We would rather say something like: "Mag ik die pan gebruiken?" or "Zou ik die pan mogen gebruiken?".


----------



## mirind4

Dank je wel!


----------



## bibibiben

Less formal than "hebt u er iets op tegen dat ik" (which is a bit unwieldy): _Is er bezwaar_ als ik die pan gebruik? Longer version (more formal): _Is er bezwaar tegen_ als ik die pan gebruik? Both formal and unwieldy again: _Heeft u er bezwaar tegen _als ik die pan gebruik?
In other contexts, "is het erg als" or "vindt u het erg" could be used:

Do you mind if I smoke a cigarette here? → _Is het erg_ als ik hier rook?/_Vindt u het erg_ als ik hier rook?

Of course, the translations offered by Peterdg will always be good alternatives too.


----------



## mirind4

I got it know, thanks a lot


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante, nuttige vraag trouwens! Heel courante uitdrukking...


----------



## AllegroModerato

Another suggestion: "Vind je het goed dat ik die gebruik?" (Are you okay with me using that?)


----------



## ThomasK

En hier de antwoorden samen:


AllegroModerato said:


> *Hebt u er iets op tegen *dat ik ..."
> "*Vind je het goed *dat ik _die gebruik_?" (Are you okay with me using that?)
> *Mag ik *die pan gebruiken?" >>> "Zou ik die pan mogen gebruiken?
> *Is er bezwaar als *ik _die pan gebruik_?
> [Longer version (more formal)] *Is er bezwaar tegen *als ik die pan gebruik?
> [Both formal and unwieldy again:] *Heeft u er bezwaar tegen als/dat *ik die pan gebruik? (Hebt u...)


Nog dit: ik zou spontaan eigenlijk "dat" in de laatste zin gebruiken...

In een andere thread kwam dan de vraag naar "I hope you don't mind". Ik denk dat wij zouden zeggen: 


> Vermoedelijk is er geen bezwaar tegen ...


Ik vind 'hopen' hier niet passen...


----------



## AllegroModerato

ThomasK: "Vermoedelijk is er geen bezwaar tegen ..." is geen vraag maar een mening/stelling. Bedoel je niet "Hopelijk vind je het niet erg als/dat"?


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt eigenlijk wel gelijk, maar het was ook geen vraag. Mij leek het een vraag om toelating - en die 'I hope' had ik plots geïnterpreteerd als iets als 'I suppose', omdat Engelsen (niet Engelstaligen) geregeld iets anders zeggen dan ze bedoelen. Is letterlijk hoop bedoeld? Ik ben nog niet zeker...


----------

